# Smells like feet



## arh13p (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a pear wine that is super clear. Started in August 2012. I want to bottle but it has a funny smell to it like feet! What is this from? I bottled anyways, it was only 1 gallon and hoping it goes away. Is there anything I need to know about future batches? Will it go away?


----------



## JohnT (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, next time do not use a dirty sock to strain it.... (just kidding).. 

The smell (in all likelyhood) is hydrogen sulfide. Any plans you have of bottling should be put on hold until you fix this problem. 


Here is how you can confirm this. Pour two glasses of your wine. The glasses should be about half full. Take a penny and "scotch brite" it (or scour it until you have clean copper). Place the penny into one of the glasses of wine and swirl the glass for 5 minutes and let stand for another 5 minutes. Do nothing to the glass without the penny.

Compare the smell of the glass with the penny to that of the glass without the penny. If you notice a marked improvement in the glass with the penny, then you most certainly have a hydrogen sulfide problem. 

If this is the case, then you are in luck. There a number of ways for you to cure this. The list below is ordered by the "most recomended method" to the "least recomended method". IMHO, Reduless is perhaps the most preferred method.

1) Get a product called reduless. Using the instructions, simply hydrate and add to you wine. Rack the wine once it becomes clear and enjoy!

2) Copper sulfate - This is a very quick acting method, but you need to be very careful on how much you add. You should perform a bench trial to determine the correct amount to add to your wine. 

3) Just plain copper - You can add either copper wire or even run your wine through a copper funnel or over a copper sheet. Although this can work in a lot of cases, it is not the most efficeint way to introduce copper to your wine. The trick is to make sure the copper you use is shiney and clean. Scouring becomes very important. 

Try the experiment above and let us know how you make out. 

johnT.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 12, 2013)

The smell of feet could be caused by the bacteria brevibacteria. Not sure if it can survive in an alcohol environment. In a study I read, it was one of the bacteria found on grapes collected for the study. It is the same bacteria used to age cheeses like Limburger. It's possible that you had some of it running rampant in your batch, although I'd think that normal dosages of metabisulfite would keep it from becoming a problem. Did you sulfite the pears before pitching the yeast?


----------



## arh13p (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes I added a campden tablet to the fruit 24 hrs before pitching yeast and added kmeta 3 mo later.


----------



## Arne (Feb 14, 2013)

Gonna have to pull the pear wine off the back shelf and check it. If it smells like my bro's feet, gonna have to call hazmat. Arne.


----------



## saramc (Feb 14, 2013)

Just another reason why you should not crush fruit with your feet.

On the penny part, just make sure you use one pre-1982. I frequently splash rack any H2S stinky wine over a few copper pennies when the need arises. Has not happened in over a year, knock on wood.


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 15, 2013)

I have some persimmon which has had the stinky feet smell...it is getting better. 
Is there any harm in doing the Reduless if you aren't sure?


----------

